# Was haltet ihr von der neuen Jury bei X-Factor UK?



## sweet_music (21 Aug. 2011)

hallo,

ich finde die neue Jury schrecklich, gestern abend es war einfach nur schrecklich, ich vermisse eindeutig Dannii Minogue und Cheryl Cole... die beiden waren X-Factor UK ... was haltet ihr davon? 

:angry:


----------



## begoodtonite (22 Aug. 2011)

und wer ist in der jury? wenn schon thread erstellen, dann halwegs mit informationen worum es genau geht...


----------

